# Dog attack



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 28, 2015)

A friend of mine has an alpine doe that was attacked by her dog over a month ago. She was mauled on the face and a lot of skin is missing. She has been treating her under a vets care advice and the wounds are beginning to heal. She had been cleansing the wound and wrapping daily and giving pain meds/antibiotics as needed. Now where I come in.....This friend is being forced to move and cannot take her doe and the kid with her. She has asked me if I would like to take the goats since she knows me. I do have experience with farm animals, have a working hobby farm....but never deal with a face wound on a goat. Had horses before, so I do know wounds! LOL 

Her vet expects a full recovery around July. I will try to get pictures uploaded tonight after work.

But would you continue to wrap or maybe try to allow it to heal in the open air? I worry taking the bandages off daily is hindering healing, by tearing off what new skin is trying to attach! What would you use on a large face wound? The skin was torn off, so it needs to form new. Plus...we are going into fly season! eeekkk.....


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 28, 2015)

I would really need to see how it looks before recommending anything.


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 28, 2015)

Ill get pictures up tonight when I get home


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 28, 2015)

These photos are about a month old now. She said the vet told her to stop wrapping the wound to try to promote scabbing as it is now fly season. Ill try to get newer pictures. Im getting her next weekend and just trying to be prepared!


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep that wrapped, imho, but maybe with a thinner more breathable material. This is fly season coming up and youll want to keep that as clean as possible. Where its located itd get full of hay and everything else you can imagine.

Good God thats awful. I have had goats mauled by dogs with VERY LITTLE injury die from stress. To see that doe alive is amazing.

Hmm maybe blukote?


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 28, 2015)

Ikr!? She was pregnant at the time of the attack and managed to keep the pregnancy and deliver a healthy doeling! The girl who currently has her said she hasnt used blue kote but something else...cant remember the name. I plan to use blue kote tho...it helped my horse out any times.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 28, 2015)

If the pictures are a month old and the vet said to leave it unwrapped I would leave it unwrapped. We've used scarlet oil and a fly-spray which name escapes me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep it wrapped_* if it is still very open *_and I would not use blue Kote.
 I guess it depends on how well it is healing.

 Since the vet is seeing the progress and if the vet thinks the doe has progressed enough to take off the bandage then do what the vet says. But be careful as they can rub and rip scabs open and then there are all those issues with flystrike and gross things getting in.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't think blukote is meant for such a large area of open wound... It's really more for lesser wounds that will knit back closed quickly on their own. There is a product called "EMT Gel" by Lambert Kay that is natural hydrolysate of collagen.  This same product under various auspices is proving very beneficial with human wound care as well. You would apply it directly to the wound and immediate surrounding area then cover with a loose/non-stick telfa like bandage and it promotes new skin growth. Obviously it won't happen over night, but should help. 

Not knowing what the wound looks like right now (vice a month ago) it's very hard to determine to leave it open or covered. Animals can heal quite a lot in a month's time. A remarkable amount actually. 

On another note, How did your friend get into the situation where her dog would/could attack her goat? What kind of dog? I would think it would need to be a pretty good sized dog to do that kind of damage to a full sized goat.

I wish you all the luck with the goat and hope it heals good as new for you.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have advice on the wound, but @Latestarter  I have a friend who came home to her herd of about 20 goats and all of them had been mauled by a dog, and I mean everyone of them. Some of the goats had to be shot, some recovered, and some lived but will never walk right again. It was one dog, a German Shepherd. Not hers, it belonged to her neighbor but it decided that it needed to try and kill every single goat she had.

She has an LGD, she was never sure why the LGD allowed this or how that all played out with the dogs. It was a horrifying traumatic ordeal and she was very upset with it all and was  frustrated that it appeared her dog did nothing. 

We have a new neighbor dog...my LGDs have told it in no uncertain words to STAY HOME. I have new kids on the ground tonight and my dogs have decided to camp out in that pasture, it is also the pasture closest to the new dog. No coincidence that that is where they are tonight. Love these dogs.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2015)

Like every one said, it depends on what it looks like now.  If the vet said to leave unwrapped, that is probably best.
I'm so sorry to see what happened to the poor girl.  I hope she gets better.
Good luck.


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 29, 2015)

Is blue kote bad for goats? What would you recommend? Ill see if our PBS animal supply has scarlet oil and I have heard of people using SWAT to control flies.


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 29, 2015)

Ill see if she can send me updated pictures.  Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 29, 2015)

It is not that the BluKote is bad but I would not use it on that size of a wound and it seems to sting.  If it isn't wet and attracting insects, nothing at all might be a good move.  Follow the advice of the vet.  If you decide to not leave it open, I would use something very airy.


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope by the time I pick her up on may 9th it will be nice and dry. She said when ever she changed the wrap, the new growth would come off with the bandage. Anything that could prevent that if I were to keep wrapping?


----------



## koop (Apr 29, 2015)

There is non-stick bandages that they use at the hospital on wounds, it comes in sheets, it's a mesh that has some kind of jelly on it.

My first thought is to get it to dry up ASAP, then use a zinc cream to keep it moisturized to promote healing.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 29, 2015)

babsbag said:


> I don't have advice on the wound, but @Latestarter  I have a friend who came home to her herd of about 20 goats and all of them had been mauled by a dog, and I mean everyone of them. Some of the goats had to be shot, some recovered, and some lived but will never walk right again. It was one dog, a German Shepherd. Not hers, it belonged to her neighbor but it decided that it needed to try and kill every single goat she had.
> 
> She has an LGD, she was never sure why the LGD allowed this or how that all played out with the dogs. It was a horrifying traumatic ordeal and she was very upset with it all and was  frustrated that it appeared her dog did nothing.
> 
> We have a new neighbor dog...my LGDs have told it in no uncertain words to STAY HOME. I have new kids on the ground tonight and my dogs have decided to camp out in that pasture, it is also the pasture closest to the new dog. No coincidence that that is where they are tonight. Love these dogs.



So sorry about the sit with your friend. That must have been a horrendous ordeal! That would be one "LGD" that no longer operates in that capacity. And if there was any way to prove it, the neighbor would have been meeting me in court and the GSD that did the damage would be dead & buried!  I'm glad to hear that your LGD's know their job!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2015)

I am not sure what she did with her LGD and the neighbor dog was most likely destroyed but they have no money. Some of her genetics were from Switzerland and can never be replaced and some of the goats were just her friends...she has considered selling what is left of her herd; she took it pretty hard. Some of the goats the dog killed were yearlings, some were bred and aborted; it was a real mess, and of course at night in the rain. The vet worked on them like triage most of the night, they set up an operating room in her horse trailer; vet said it was the worse carnage she has ever seen.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 29, 2015)

That's horrible.  Reminds me of the time I worked with a vet... we went to a farm where a pit bull had broken into a pony's stall.  When I say there wasn't an inch on that pony that didn't have a puncture - there wasn't an inch on that pony that didn't have a puncture.  We spent about 6 hours cleaning up and stitching some wounds, installing drains in others, and leaving others alone.  The pony had holes in his lips, in his ears, in his penis.. it was horrible.

It's amazing how much damage a determined dog can inflict.  (not picking on pit bulls in particular - just stating the facts in this case)

The pony had gotten a few defensive moves in, and we ended up having to put down the dog also.  Just a tragedy all around.


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Apr 30, 2015)

This goat is a miracle for sure! She survived, is healing, AND still gave birth to a healthy doe kid  Ill be keeping her genetics for sure, just for the strong will to live.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 30, 2015)

You are right that she is a miracle and the kidding is the real amazing part. It seems that they can abort over tiniest little things. She deserves extra treats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your friends' loss @babsbag!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 30, 2015)

TIPPY THE HIPPY said:


> This goat is a miracle for sure! She survived, is healing, AND still gave birth to a healthy doe kid  Ill be keeping her genetics for sure, just for the strong will to live.


 Aww! Glad she made it and the baby did too!   I agree, it's a miracle!


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (May 14, 2015)

Unfortunately mama goat must be put down. She took a turn for the worse and her eye became cloudy her wound began to get really infected and it just was not worth her suffering. I will only be picking up the baby Sunday.  I was hoping that things would get better but they never did.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 14, 2015)

TIPPY THE HIPPY said:


> Unfortunately mama goat must be put down. She took a turn for the worse and her eye became cloudy her wound began to get really infected and it just was not worth her suffering. I will only be picking up the baby Sunday.  I was hoping that things would get better but they never did.


So sorry


----------



## norseofcourse (May 14, 2015)

So sorry about the mama goat


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2015)

TIPPY THE HIPPY said:


> Unfortunately mama goat must be put down. She took a turn for the worse and her eye became cloudy her wound began to get really infected and it just was not worth her suffering. I will only be picking up the baby Sunday.  I was hoping that things would get better but they never did.



sorry to hear this


----------



## Sweetened (May 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear it. I am certainly not surprised but still saddened.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 14, 2015)

So sorry.


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2015)

Echoing those before me... So sorry for the loss, especially after trying so hard to pull her through. I'm sure it's the way it was meant to be and she'll have no more pain.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 14, 2015)

I too, am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 15, 2015)




----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (May 20, 2015)

I picked up the baby doeling Sunday since they put mama down. She is such a sweetheart! Today she developed loose stools so I took her to our local farm vet. As suspected, all the stress of weaning, losing mom, the long trip and new feed caused coccidiosis to take hold of her. She was given some antibiotics and i believe corid. He said she will be fine. I dosed her with probios and she is only getting hay and water for now. Thankfully she has been separate from my other goats.


----------

